# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Logesyndroom - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Logesyndroom*

Loge is het aponeurotisch membraan dat rond elke spiergroep zit. Het mooiste is als de loge een evenwicht heeft tussen strak aangespannen zijn en los genoeg zijn. Het strak aanspannen van de loge is nodig om de spier goed op zijn plaatst te houden, terwijl de spier voldoende moet kunnen bewegen en daarom is moet het ook los genoeg zijn. Op deze manier kan er dan voldoende bloed stromen. Kan de loge niet voldoende meerekken met de spier, ontstaat er spanning op de spier omdat deze knel komt te zitten. Het logesyndroom is dan ontstaan. 

Het logesyndroom is vooral bekend bij sporters. Het vindt vooral plaats bij de benen en heel soms bij de armen of wervelkolom. 

*Oorzaak*
Het kan komen door te lopen op een harde ondergrond. Het kan ook met de voet zelf te maken hebben. Zo hebben mensen met doorgezakte voeten of platvoeten meer kans op een logesyndroom. 

*Onderzoek*
Binnen de sportgeneeskunde wordt er vaak gespoten met fysiologisch serum. De spuit is dan verbonden aan een naald die in de spier wordt gebracht. Op deze manier kan de druk van de spier gemeten worden. Normaal hoort deze 30 mm of minder te zijn en bij een logesyndroom stijgt deze. 

*Risico's*
Wanneer er steeds druk komt te staan op de loge kan er een hardnekkige blessure onstaan. Dit uit zich dan in irritatie van het botvlies wat een ontstekingsreactie teweeg brengt. In extreme gevallen kan het logesyndroom verlammingsverschijnselen en gevoelsstoornissen veroorzaken. Dit heeft dan te maken met dat het bloed niet meer goed kan stromen.

*Behandeling*
De enige behandeling die effect blijkt te hebben is rust nemen. Op die manier kan de druk van spier op de loge weggenomen worden. Echter kan de pijn terugkomen als er weer gesport wordt. Dat is de reden dat sommige sporters ervoor kiezen om een operatie te ondergaan. De loge wordt dan geopend, waardoor de beknelde spier vrij komt. 

Als preventie kun je bijvoorbeeld bij het hardlopen de training geleidelijk aan opbouwen. Ook helpt het om dit te doen op een heuvelachtig en oneffen terrein.

*Links bij dit Artikel*
- e-gezondheid.be 
- inlay.nl

----------

